# WC2009 live streaming?



## Radu (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi all,

I remember back in 2007 there was a site on the internet (a Hungarian one) which was broadcasting the event...I watched a lot there. So I wanted to ask if anyone knows, is there going to be a broadcast of the WC2009 ? I hope so, cause many friends asked me about this. I hope the event will be available to the public if not on tv, at least on the internet. Any clues?


----------



## Ton (Sep 26, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I remember back in 2007 there was a site on the internet (a Hungarian one) which was broadcasting the event...I watched a lot there. So I wanted to ask if anyone knows, is there going to be a broadcast of the WC2009 ? I hope so, cause many friends asked me about this. I hope the event will be available to the public if not on tv, at least on the internet. Any clues?



Well will use 1 UMTS connection, we are on a budget and wideband internet in the venue was very expensive.


----------



## Novriil (Sep 26, 2009)

it should be on eurosport

I would be happy


----------



## Radu (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the answer Ton.


----------



## Faz (Sep 26, 2009)

I will sssssoooooooooooooooo be watching this.


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 26, 2009)

how do you watch it live streaming? when and what website?

thanks


----------



## Novriil (Sep 26, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> how do you watch it live streaming? when and what website?
> 
> thanks



it is when WC2009 is  on somewhere November. I don't know it by head. But the website will be posted.. I'm sure that it will if it's going to be at all.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 26, 2009)

Novriil said:


> arckuss123 said:
> 
> 
> > how do you watch it live streaming? when and what website?
> ...


WC is 2 weeks away, and you don't know in what month it is?


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 26, 2009)

how do you watch in live streaming?

thanks


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 26, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> how do you watch in live streaming?
> 
> thanks



You enter the website containing the live stream and watch it! ()

You'll need Flash Player or sth. like that.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2009)

Any word yet as to where the results and/or live streaming will be? I can't find anything on the official website, and there aren't many hours left before it starts ...


----------



## Faz (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, seeing as worlds starts in 6 hours, and I would really like to watch some of it, is there any set place where there is a broadcast?

Thankyou

Also, Erik offered to set up his laptop and have it on video call so I can watch


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2009)

I can't wait to know how much Kai and Tim will get at multi.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yea...there seems to be no link available to watch the live results at least? It would be a disappointment if live results are not available seeing as how other smaller competitions managed to provide them


----------



## Faz (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, WC starts in 3 hours, they might sort out something, I really hope so. At least I have my backup plan.


----------



## Erik (Oct 9, 2009)

I told you before I'm not giving my laptop away to serve as a webcam....

Anyway, i'm leaving in about 1.5 hours to there.
Pyraminx is up first  and my main event  360
Then some 2x2 falling asleep and some fun BLD attempts which I'll probably fail miserably at 
So excited


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 9, 2009)

*Worlds 2009 - live ?*

Are there not going to be any live broadcasts from Düsseldorf?
Not even online results? 
I have not found any links or any messages of this on the official web page


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 9, 2009)

Well if someone has any information please share


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 9, 2009)

There's already a thread like this on the front page.


----------



## GermanCube (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 9, 2009)

GermanCube said:


>



If the facepalm was for me I do not find it really motivated.
A thread about WC really ought to be in WC off. competitions and not in a
"off topic discussion" or what it is called. I do not normally read posts there
and will not search for info about WC there.


----------



## Faz (Oct 9, 2009)

I really hope so.


----------



## Rawn (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you staying up late to watch Faz?


----------



## Faz (Oct 9, 2009)

Nahh, I'll just check for the results in the morning.

Anyway, if there is a live broadcast, I'll watch it tomorrow night. (watching saturday morning stuff)


----------



## GermanCube (Oct 9, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> GermanCube said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thats why I changed it to the . 



Btw, the  is the link to the other thread.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 9, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Btw, the  is the link to the other thread.



Oh, I did not get that. Thanks, I found it.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck Erik and all ...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Well, WC starts in 3 hours, they might sort out something, I really hope so. At least I have my backup plan.



Feliks, could you maybe just update us here with anything useful you find out as the competition progresses? I'm sure we'd all appreciate any info you could give us!

With all those cubers in one place, it's probably going to be pretty dead around here for the rest of us who couldn't go.


----------



## schimpler (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi, what is the link of the live stream? I cannot find something=(


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks like no live feeds but perhaps results might filter through in tweets, MSN, Skype, etc.

Watch the skies!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> With all those cubers in one place, it's probably going to be pretty dead around here for the rest of us who couldn't go.



Exactly what I'm feeling right now..


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 9, 2009)

I just really really really really really really REALLY, wanna know how MultiBLD is going...


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 9, 2009)

Come on stream.


----------



## (X) (Oct 9, 2009)

Plese post a stream link


----------



## Pedro (Oct 9, 2009)

Tim: 12/14
Dennis:11/12


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 9, 2009)

and you?

tenemos un nuevo SAR?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 9, 2009)

Pedro said:


> Tim: 12/14
> Dennis:11/12



And Ryosuke Mondo?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2009)

Pedro said:


> Tim: 12/14
> Dennis:11/12



Thank you very much, Pedro, and yes, please tell us more info as you get it (and tell us how you did)!

Congrats to Tim and Dennis!


----------



## Feanaro (Oct 9, 2009)

Anthony Searle 3/6 I think

V-cubes had their new colored 7x7 there, the one with uncolored corners. It was pretty lame looking, all the edges had tiny gaps where the two halves joined.


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys. Here is what I remember right now. 

Tim won multi BLD with 12/14 in 52:xx. Dennis had 11/12 in 58:xx. I finished 9th with 9/14 in 52. 

5x5 BLD was won by Rafal with a time of 15:xx. Chris finished second with 24:xx. Ryosuke Mondo finished 3rd I think.

4x4 BLD was won by some random german guy with a time of 7:02.66. Yumu finished second with 8:xx.

Pyraminx was won by Yohei Oka with a sub-5 avg.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 9, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> Hey guys. Here is what I remember right now.
> 
> Tim won multi BLD with 12/14 in 52:xx. Dennis had 11/12 in 58:xx. I finished 9th with 9/14 in 52.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the results Kai! 

Still really curious though, how did Mondo do at MultiBLD, and how many cubes?


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 9, 2009)

I think Mondo had 6/8. He finished 8th. It were minor DNFs.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks, Kai.
I just got off with phone from Maria Oey, telling me Tim's results.
Unfortunately she didn't remember any other results.

*Congrats to Tim and Dennis.*
Honestly, I never expected my record will ever going to stand this long. 
I can't wait for Tim to tell us why he can't keep his 3 minutes per cube.

And Mondo's story too, of course. (8 cubes?)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 9, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Thanks, Kai.
> I just got off with phone from Maria Oey, telling me Tim's results.
> Unfortunately she didn't remember any other results.
> 
> ...



Yeah a bit confused myself, I thought mondo would try a lot more.
Congrats to Tim though, that's amazing


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> Hey guys. Here is what I remember right now.
> 
> Tim won multi BLD with 12/14 in 52:xx. Dennis had 11/12 in 58:xx. I finished 9th with 9/14 in 52.


Nice try!



KJiptner said:


> 5x5 BLD was won by Rafal with a time of 15:xx. Chris finished second with 24:xx. Ryosuke Mondo finished 3rd I think.


Okay, so I badly missed the winning time, but you have to admit it was a decent prediction on my part. From this post in the weekly competition:


> My prediction for worlds: new 5x5x5 BLD world record will be 12:10 – Rafal will be angry about having DNFed both 4x4x4s, and so he will take it nice and slow and get it right. Chris and Mondo will also both beat Chris’s former world record, but won’t be fast enough to beat Rafal's "safety solve".


Today is my day. I really should have been there.



KJiptner said:


> 4x4 BLD was won by some random german guy with a time of 7:02.66. Yumu finished second with 8:xx.


That random German guy sure is pretty amazing - nice job! Yumu is getting too good!

And Kai, thanks VERY much for the info!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2009)

"Random german guy", LOL 
He's from your own country, Kai.
Why don't you know him?


----------



## Karthik (Oct 9, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> Tim won multi BLD with 12/14 in 52:xx. Dennis had 11/12 in 58:xx. I finished 9th with 9/14 in 52.





KJiptner said:


> 4x4 BLD was won by some random german guy with a time of 7:02.66. Yumu finished second with 8:xx.


Really nice BLD results. Though I thought the competition will be much closer.



Mike Hughey said:


> Today is my day. I really should have been there.


Why did you skip, Mike?


----------



## Toad (Oct 9, 2009)

Where is the live stream??

And where are people getting these results from? :confused:


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 9, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Where is the live stream??
> 
> And where are people getting these results from? :confused:



I think they're actually there.


----------



## Toad (Oct 9, 2009)

Haha fair enough... Nobody has a live stream then?


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 9, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Haha fair enough... Nobody has a live stream then?



Ton wrote something about only having a single UMTS connection available at the venue. That's really not good enough to do live streaming 

But I hope for some more text updates tomorrow.


----------



## Toad (Oct 9, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Haha fair enough... Nobody has a live stream then?
> ...



Ok fair enough


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey, just the text updates are great - please everyone, keep them coming!

And Karthik, I just couldn't afford the trip. I wouldn't have done it without bringing my family, and that was just too expensive for us this year.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 9, 2009)

Any results for the other events?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Any results for the other events?



Pyraminx and the big BLD events were the only finals today, other than Rubik's 360, and we've seen all of those results here already. The rest were just qualifiers, and the 2x2x2 first round. So 2x2x2 is probably the main other thing where we might hear about something interesting. Any interesting records in 2x2x2 today?


----------



## Neutrals01 (Oct 9, 2009)

I wonder how is Rubik's 360 results..

to all participants, all the best for the coming days competitions..


----------



## Faz (Oct 9, 2009)

So far from what I have heard it is:

4BLD: Random German guy 7:02
5BLD: Rafal 15:xx
Multi: Tim Haabernaas 12/14
Pyra: Yohei Oka Sub 5 average

Those were the only finals on Friday evening.

Not sure about 2x2 first round yet.


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, WC starts in 3 hours, they might sort out something, I really hope so. At least I have my backup plan.
> ...



Definitely. I will have contact with quite a few people at worlds.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> [18:03] <rowehessler> sometimes i go too fast and i cant see
> Average of 50: 10.07 I broke mah wrist.



You might want to put that space on the other side of the [/U] tag.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 10, 2009)

You hear anything about the Rubik's 360 results?


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 10, 2009)

2x2

1º Chambon: 3.52
2º random Danish guy: 4.08
3º Lucazs Cialon: 4.13
...
13º Rowe Hessler 4.68


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 10, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> 2x2
> 
> 1º Chambon: 3.52
> 2º random Danish guy: 4.08
> ...



13 degrees is pretty cold for Rowe.


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 10, 2009)

sorry, it's the spanish way


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 10, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> sorry, it's the spanish way



Haha, it's ok, I was just trying to point that out and the fact that I thought Rowe would have been higher at the same time, don't worry about it.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 10, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> mati rubik said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2
> ...



1 degree is so much warmer.


----------



## pejterX (Oct 10, 2009)

I was begging for some information from my friend (I trust him  ) and I can add only a piece of news (in fact "old news")
Chambon was first in 2x2 but his result was 3.5x so it is nothing very special (for him of course); Łukasz was third with avg of 4.0x
the second place in pyra took Tomasz Kiedrowicz (Oka won)


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2009)

Anyone with updates on

Magic/6x6?

FMC? 4x4 and OH round 1?


----------



## LarsN (Oct 10, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> 2x2
> 
> 1º Chambon: 3.52
> 2º random Danish guy: 4.08
> ...



Random Danish guy is Henrik Buus Aagaard. I would be offended but I'm just another random danish guy.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> So far from what I have heard it is:
> 
> 4BLD: Random German guy 7:02
> 5BLD: Rafal 15:xx
> ...



And I wondered if "Random German guy" was Kai Jiptner himself?


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2009)

Actually, I was informed it was Kai 

EDIT:

Nothing certain, just rumours, but I heard that in the first round of 2x2, there was a scramble: F R U2 R'

EDIT2: Actually, it seems pretty certain that it was a scramble.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Actually, I was informed it was Kai



There are not too many people that can solve a 4BLD in 7 minutes.


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I was informed it was Kai
> ...



 I was just thrown by the proceeding posts after Kai's 

EDIT: When I wake up in 10 hours I want results


----------



## Tesseract (Oct 10, 2009)

The Scramble: D2 B F' D2 U2 F' D' F2 L2 R D2 L U' F' L2 D2 F2 L U2
for fewest moves, there was today morning on a competitions...


----------



## cpt.Justice (Oct 10, 2009)

LarsN said:


> mati rubik said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2
> ...



I think it was a joke. Everyone knows Henrik loves to solve his magic, his 2x2 and his 4x4 with a blindfold on.


----------



## pejterX (Oct 10, 2009)

Piotr (Padlewski) wrote on our polish forum that there were broken (by him)
1)WR in sq1 single - 10.95 
2)ER in sq1 avg - 15.20
I hope he will win with these times


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2009)

pejterX said:


> Piotr (Padlewski) wrote on our polish forum that there were broken (by him)
> 1)WR in sq1 single - 10.95
> 2)ER in sq1 avg - 15.20
> I hope he will win with these times



Amazing single! This will probably stand for a loong time..

Btw there are 2 active threads discussing the results..could the 2 threads be combined for convenience?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

New WR for 4x4x4 : Dan Cohen 36,46 seconds


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Please let's not reply to this thread anymore, so all the information can be seen at the other live results thread.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 10, 2009)

Chuck said:


> New WR for 4x4x4 : Dan Cohen 36,46 seconds



DAMN! That's just sick..


----------



## jtjogobonito (Oct 10, 2009)

Chuck said:


> New WR for 4x4x4 : Dan Cohen 36,46 seconds



Jesus, almost 10 seconds faster than his last 4x4 WR. (9.57 seconds, to be exact)


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 10, 2009)

JESUS. How is that possible. Wow.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow. Awesome record. I want to see videos!! I hope they have been filmed!

Square-1, 4x4, which next?


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 10, 2009)

which is the next?

BTW,Rowe's 2x2 result was not so good.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 10, 2009)

onionhoney said:


> which is the next?
> 
> BTW,Rowe's 2x2 result was not so good.



He finished in 13th place or something. 4.xy average.


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 10, 2009)

Morten said:


> onionhoney said:
> 
> 
> > which is the next?
> ...



how could this be? he uses EG for 2x2 right?(which is the greatest 2x2 method)


----------



## Lucas (Oct 10, 2009)

Morten said:


> onionhoney said:
> 
> 
> > which is the next?
> ...



This time xy is very important. There is a huge difference between 4.00 and 4.99. But it is very good to see the level shown at WC.


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 10, 2009)

Wait, wasn't it only the first round?


----------



## Lucas (Oct 10, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> Wait, wasn't it only the first round?



I found this:

First round:
13º Rowe esler 4.68

So yes.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 10, 2009)

onionhoney said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > onionhoney said:
> ...



His main method is CLL, but he knows some of EG.


----------



## ferpsg (Oct 10, 2009)

keep updating, because espn is not broadcasting, don't know why


----------



## Toad (Oct 10, 2009)

What's happened with Rowe's 2x2 if he's 13th then?? Is he in the next round or what? :confused:


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 10, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> What's happened with Rowe's 2x2 if he's 13th then?? Is he in the next round or what? :confused:



http://www.speedcubing.com/events/wc2009/events.html

According to the schedule, the top 16 will advance to the final.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2009)

Tesseract said:


> The Scramble: D2 B F' D2 U2 F' D' F2 L2 R D2 L U' F' L2 D2 F2 L U2
> for fewest moves, there was today morning on a competitions...



I hate this sort of scramble - too many mediocre possibilities - it's the worst kind of scramble for me. In an hour, I got a horrible 48 moves - I just couldn't make anything work. Someone will probably sub-30 this, though.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 10, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> pejterX said:
> 
> 
> > Piotr (Padlewski) wrote on our polish forum that there were broken (by him)
> ...




I have no chance at the ER now, mainly cause Piotr is just too awesome  I don't think the single record will stand for too long. It'll be sub-10 soon.


----------



## Kian (Oct 10, 2009)

onionhoney said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > onionhoney said:
> ...



It can be because he obviously screwed up a few solves. I'm confident his finals average will be much, much better.

And yes, like the other person said, he uses CLL but will at times use EG when it suits the situation best.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 10, 2009)

Dan Cohen's 4x4x4 Record: WHAT??? :O

I wonder how he and every have doing in that.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Oct 10, 2009)

Morten said:


> His main method is CLL, but he knows some of EG.



How can you know CLL without knowing atleast one third of EG?


----------



## Tesseract (Oct 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Tesseract said:
> 
> 
> > The Scramble: D2 B F' D2 U2 F' D' F2 L2 R D2 L U' F' L2 D2 F2 L U2
> ...


so I have 30 moves. 18 of them are under almost complete F2L.

I`ve like to hint my version:
Make the scramble: with white to up, and green to front.
For solving: turn cube to yellow to up, and green to front.
So:
F <R L'> D2 (B' U B) - block 2x2 red-blue
L' U2 L - red-green F2L
B U' B' - orange-blue F2L
<R' L> F <L' R> - prepare for the last F2L

The ending try to find youself. Good luck!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 10, 2009)

cpt.Justice said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > His main method is CLL, but he knows some of EG.
> ...



I don't know, ask the man with the 2.22 avg of 12.

anyway Dan's 4x4 WR is amazing 
Congrats to him, but I think it can be beaten, but still will last for awhile if not broken at WC. 

Also wouldn't be surprised if 4x4 BLD was by Henrik.
amazing SQ-1 Results too.
oh and Rowe's gonna pwn at 2x2 finals


----------



## BinomDreher (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey everybody, I've taken some pictures of the result sheets I could find at the WC hall...sorry for the bad quality, but I hope its enough to recognize the most important (and maybe unimportant)stuff^^

Link to the imageshack-album with the sheets:
Some results from the WC


----------



## K3tchUP (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## HaraldS (Oct 10, 2009)

don´t call henrik a random danish guy -.- hes really friendly


----------



## Rune (Oct 10, 2009)

BinomDreher said:


> Hey everybody, I've taken some pictures of the result sheets I could find at the WC hall...sorry for the bad quality, but I hope its enough to recognize the most important (and maybe unimportant)stuff^^
> 
> Link to the imageshack-album with the sheets:
> Some results from the WC



It´s wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## pejterX (Oct 10, 2009)

Great photos!


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 10, 2009)

HaraldS said:


> don´t call henrik a random danish guy -.- hes really friendly



sorry, Worms (from Rubikaz.com) told me that, so...


----------



## Pedro (Oct 10, 2009)

replying to those who wanted to know about me:

pyraminx = messed up
square-1 = same
4x4 = 53 single and 1:07 avg (both sars)
minx = 1-.35.xx avg (SAR)
OH = 22.44 avg (13th place)
3x3 = 15.73 avg (75th place )

oh, well...there's still bld and oh tomorrow...


----------



## Konsta (Oct 10, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Please let's not reply to this thread anymore, so all the information can be seen at the other live results thread.


You linked to this thread, thank you very much. :fp


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 10, 2009)

Konsta said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > Please let's not reply to this thread anymore, so all the information can be seen at the other live results thread.
> ...



The threads have merged.


----------



## Konsta (Oct 10, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck said:
> ...



Allrighty then.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh my god.
36 seconds for 4x4? Amazing.
I bet his edge pairing was liek 10 seconds.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 10, 2009)

Doesn't look like Nakajima turned up


----------



## Forte (Oct 10, 2009)

YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!

Go Piotr!!!!!!!

This is my favourite record so far!!!!!!!!!

AMAZING!!!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 10, 2009)

Make sure to take videos and stuff of WRs etc.


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Tesseract said:
> 
> 
> > The Scramble: D2 B F' D2 U2 F' D' F2 L2 R D2 L U' F' L2 D2 F2 L U2
> ...



This scramble is crap for me too, I got 43, and but not so for my friend, he got 37 (well, I consider sub 40 isn't that bad)

Here's my solution
premove: D2
F2 L D' B' U F R2 F' R2 B' R2 L2 F2 L'(14) F2L minus pair
F' U' F2 R' F' R B U L U' L' B'(12) all but 4 corners
F R F' L F R' F' L' (8) (3-cycle corner-1)
F U' B' U F' U' B U (8) (3-cycle corner-2)
Undo premoves D2 (1)

I love these 14 moves F2L minus a pair, but the continuation sucks...
these 4 flipped edges kill me! I don't have any more sticker for insertion..

and here's my friend's solution..

2x2x2 : F R' D2 R2 * B2 L F2= 8 moves 
F2L minus One Slot : U' F R' F' L U' R' L' = 8 moves
last edge : U' B' U' B U'=5 moves
Corner 3-cycle : B' R' B L B' R B L' = 8 moves
Insert at * : B L B' R2 B L' B' R2 = 8 moves

for a 37 moves solve


----------



## Muesli (Oct 10, 2009)

http://img205.imageshack.us/i/img7311a.jpg/

These are the Rubik's 360 results. Right?

I have had a 31 second solve before. I so can't wait for UK opens.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 10, 2009)

ardi4nto said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Tesseract said:
> ...



B2R2U'R2)F2L'UF'LU2F2L)UF2U'DF2D'UFU')RUFU'R'D2B'LF'L'FL'BD2F')R'
Also 37 moves.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 10, 2009)

Pedro said:


> replying to those who wanted to know about me:
> 3x3 = 15.73 avg (75th place )
> 
> oh, well...there's still bld and oh tomorrow...



You're placed DIRECTLY ABOVE Anthony... could you please not be the man for _once_?


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2009)

From Spanish forum: WR single megaminx: 57.xy (Not sure who)

2x2: On the scramble: Some sub-2, but no WR single


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> From Spanish forum: WR single megaminx: 57.xy (Not sure who)
> 
> 2x2: On the scramble: Some sub-2, but no WR single



Wow..I'm guessing (and hoping) it's Takumi Yoshida 

Any news on 5x5 and OH? Dan seems to be in amazing form...


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm hoping it's Simon!!


----------



## Carrot (Oct 10, 2009)

pejterX said:


> the second place in pyra took Tomasz Kiedrowicz (Oka won)



If I didn't get +2 on my 4.52 solve I would have beaten Tomasz (It was actually a tip I fixed twice during the solve... but it turned when I smashed it down on the table to stop the timer xD)  btw I messed up my first two solves too hehe  ( I got third xD)


----------



## Lucas (Oct 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> From Spanish forum: WR single megaminx: 57.xy (Not sure who)
> 
> 2x2: On the scramble: Some sub-2, but no WR single



Yes, they said there was a F R U2 R' solution. In that forum someone says that square-1 avg WR was beaten too, I didn't know that.


----------



## BinomDreher (Oct 10, 2009)

I dont know if it was mentioned yet, but Michal Halczuk also set a new single 7x7x7 WR , but I cannot remember the time , sorry -_-


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2009)

BinomDreher said:


> I dont know if it was mentioned yet, but Michal Halczuk also set a new single 7x7x7 WR , but I cannot remember the time , sorry -_-



Aww...there goes Yu Nakajima's name of the list of WRs


----------



## ferpsg (Oct 11, 2009)

please the time of michal at 7x7x7!!
and the wr at megaminx, name and time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2009)

ferpsg said:


> please the time of michal at 7x7x7!!
> and the wr at megaminx, name and time



Actually, just more photos of the results sheets would be perfect!


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> ferpsg said:
> 
> 
> > please the time of michal at 7x7x7!!
> ...



Genius.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 11, 2009)

I know they can't do streaming, but couldn't they at least do the live results? That's pretty low bandwidth.


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 11, 2009)

Pedro said:


> 4x4 = 53 single and 1:07 avg (both sars)



solo me haces la vida mas dificil 

felicidades por tus nuevos records Pedro, suerte para los proximos eventos


----------



## Faz (Oct 11, 2009)

I heard the 7x7 WR was michal halczuk: 3:43


----------



## janilo_139 (Oct 11, 2009)

Amazing Square-1 SS WR 10.95 

Congratulations Piotr Padlewski

but soon it will be broken it won't stand long


----------



## Faz (Oct 11, 2009)

14:43] <SK> So yeah, lots of WRs. >_> 
[14:43] <SK> I got another NaR, but who cares about that. 
[14:43] <qqwref> what was the 7x7 
[14:43] <qqwref> feet? 
[14:43] <SK> 3:43 Michal 
[14:43] <qqwref> ah 3:43 
[14:43] <qqwref> that's still reasonable 
[14:43] <SK> Yeah, I got a 58 feet lol 
[14:43] <rachmaninovian> avg? 
[14:43] <qqwref> nice 
[14:44] <jtjogobonito> SK: how did dan pwn so much? 
[14:44] <SK> jtjogobonito: no idea 
[14:44] <SK> 11.21 3x3 wtf 
[14:44] <flooom> 15 hours of practiec 
[14:44] <flooom> everyday 
[14:44] <jtjogobonito> inorite 
[14:44] <SK> 11.19* 
[14:44] <qqwref> 11.21? I heard 11.19 
[14:45] <jtjogobonito> what was he saying? 
[14:45] <qqwref> "things that are ON fire typically have fire on them. it's a dead giveaway." 
[14:46] <SK> So yeah: Gunnar's first round 3x3 average's fast solve was worse than his OH WR. 
[14:46] <qqwref> lol 
[14:47] <Faz> SK, who won magic? 
[14:47] <SK> Oliver Perge 
[14:47] <Faz> k 
[14:47] <SK> 1.01 
[14:47] <PatrickJameson> what was single? 
[14:47] <Faz> mate won MM 
[14:47] <SK> PatrickJameson: no idea 
[14:47] <qqwref> 1.01 is pretty slow for worlds 
[14:47] <Faz> mm 
[14:47] <rachmaninovian> nerves i guess 
[14:47] <SK> I got a 1.7x 
[14:47] <Faz> did dan or michal win 7x7 avg? 
[14:47] <SK> Michal 
[14:47] <SK> Dan totally failed 
[14:48] <rachmaninovian> good 
[14:48] <Faz> oh, and who got the 57 minx 
[14:48] <jtjogobonito> michal got WR 
[14:48] <SK> 3:52, 4:42, 4:47 
[14:48] <qqwref> lol 
[14:48] <jtjogobonito> lolololol 
[14:48] <rachmaninovian> lololool 
[14:48] <Faz> who got the 57 mins? 
[14:48] <Faz> minx* 
[14:48] <SK> Some Hungarian guy. 
[14:48] <Faz> **** 
[14:48] <qqwref> bernat? 
[14:48] <SK> Too many names that start with B. 
[14:48] <Faz> simon westlund? 
[14:48] <Faz> cant be 
[14:48] <Faz> damnit 
[14:49] <rachmaninovian> are there any 555 yet? 
[14:49] <SK> Padlewski or whatever got a 10.97 sq1 single 
[14:49] <SK> 5x5x5 was just meh. 
[14:49] <Faz> oya, 5x5 rround 1? 
[14:49] <qqwref> we heard, and 15.20 avg 
[14:49] <Faz> who won 
[14:49] <SK> Dan. 
[14:49] <rachmaninovian> and any wrs? 
[14:49] <SK> By like four seconds. 
[14:49] <qqwref> what avg 
[14:49] <Faz> times? 
[14:49] <SK> I think it was 1:16 
[14:49] <Faz> avg? 
[14:49] <Faz> nice 
[14:49] <qqwref> nice 
[14:49] <SK> Dourben got like a 47 4x4 average :| 
[14:49] <Faz> ino 
[14:49] <qqwref> yea 
[14:49] <qqwref> but dan got 46 
[14:50] <rachmaninovian> at least durben uses redux 
[14:50] <jtjogobonito> srsly 
[14:50] <SK> But he's like 9. 
[14:50] <Faz> lol 
[14:50] <jtjogobonito> was dan on crack when he did 4x4? 
[14:50] <Faz> probs 
[14:50] <rachmaninovian> i thought he was 11? 
[14:50] <jtjogobonito> and 3x3 
[14:50] <jtjogobonito> and 3x3 
[14:50] <Faz> how is the Illusion? 
[14:50] <Faz> v7 
[14:50] <Faz> have you tried it? 
[14:50] <SK> Dan said it was dumb. 
[14:50] <Faz> k 
[14:51] <rachmaninovian> shldnt be too difficult anyway 
[14:51] <Faz> its going to be very interesting as to who wins 3x3 
[14:51] <Faz> ofc tomasz is the favourite 
[14:51] <Faz> but itd be hilarious if dan won 
[14:51] <rachmaninovian> plz omura 
[14:51] <Faz> omura for 4x4 
[14:51] <qqwref> wasn't the illusion just equiv of 3 sides stickered? 
[14:51] <Faz> i saw he failed round 1 tho 
[14:51] <Faz> 52 avg? 
[14:51] <rachmaninovian> yea 
[14:51] <jtjogobonito> kbai 
[14:51] <rachmaninovian> maybe erik shld win 444 
[14:52] <SK> obtw I have a 4:25 6x6 single now LOL 
[14:52] <qqwref> lol


----------



## Lofty (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone know how OH went?


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 11, 2009)

Jeezus. 3:43? That's impossible!
Lol, over 9000 reference.


----------



## janilo_139 (Oct 11, 2009)

how's Durben Joun Virtucio?


----------



## Escher (Oct 11, 2009)

Feliks told me to post this quote:

"if dan cohen ****ing wins 3x3 i will quit cubing"

so ya.


----------



## hcbartek (Oct 11, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I heard the 7x7 WR was michal halczuk: 3:43



You are correct. 

http://www.forum.speedcubing.com.pl 

Look down at this site, to shoutbox, you will not understeand all but some single times and events will 

Sorry for my crappy English.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 11, 2009)

I just got a message from my Indonesian friend in WC09 that Yumu had broken the WR for OH, but my friend apparently didn't know the time.


----------



## Worms (Oct 11, 2009)

2x2
1st rowe
2nd chambon

3x3 OH Yumu 16.9 average


----------



## Shortey (Oct 11, 2009)

Worms said:


> 2x2
> 1st rowe
> 2nd chambon
> 
> 3x3 OH Yumu 16.9 average



What was Rowe's average?

Holy crap at Yumu's OH average. What was the individual times?


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 11, 2009)

Morten said:


> Worms said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2
> ...



That is exactly what I said when I first saw the average. I dropped my jaw, looked at the computer, and yelled HOLY CRAP! Haha


----------



## anders (Oct 11, 2009)

From the Chat: 

3x final:
1. Zolnowski, with sub-10-average
2. Erik
3. Tabuchi


----------



## Lucas (Oct 11, 2009)

anders said:


> From the Chat:
> 
> 3x final:
> 1. Zolnowski, with sub-10-average
> ...



OMG!!!  I wasn't spectating this... I thought it would be something about 10.7x

Does anyone know the exact time?


----------



## pejterX (Oct 11, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeah!


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 11, 2009)

Sub 10?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? 
That is amazing.

Congrats Tomasz.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 11, 2009)

anders said:


> From the Chat:
> 
> 3x final:
> 1. Zolnowski, with sub-10-average
> ...



Can someone please confirm this!!?


----------



## Worms (Oct 11, 2009)

me not, we must wait for a 100% sure information

I have this:
1st vallance 10.xx
2nd erik
3rd tomazs


----------



## riversible (Oct 11, 2009)

Mm... Warcube has tell me that the final of 3x3 has been: Vallance ( 10'' avg ), Erik, Tomasz


----------



## riversible (Oct 11, 2009)

Worms said:


> me not, we must wait for a 100% sure information
> 
> I have this:
> 1st vallance 10.xx
> ...



Me too, i've talk by phone with warcube, that is there...


----------



## Paul Wagner (Oct 11, 2009)

I need the real results.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 11, 2009)

So what? Everyone's making a theory? Nakajima won with an average of 8.99 seconds.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm so speechless, I'd be really surprised if either Tomasz won with a sub-10 average or Breandan won.


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2009)

Iploman sent text to someone from Polish Forum

"1-Brandon 10.7x, 2-Erik 11.52, 3-Żaba 11.65"


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 11, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> http://img205.imageshack.us/i/img7311a.jpg/
> 
> These are the Rubik's 360 results. Right?
> 
> I have had a 31 second solve before. I so can't wait for UK opens.



That's a massive range. Anyone know why it was just one?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 11, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > http://img205.imageshack.us/i/img7311a.jpg/
> ...



Maybe it was just a side event. I'm not sure of what format they used. Maybe it was five sloves, and your best time. You can't really get a lucky solve with the 360 so your fastest solve is the fastest you can get.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 11, 2009)

Cool, I just noticed Masayuki Akimoto (former WR for 4x4x4 single and 5x5x5 average) came 7th in the 360


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 11, 2009)

WOW! Congrats Breandan, you totally deserved this!

And if Tomasz did get a sub 10 average at some point, congrats to him as well, It was only a matter of time!

Dave Campbell said on facebook:
OH WR Average 16.90
Rowe won 2x2 with a 3.28 average,
and Breandan won 3x3.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations Breandan!!!


----------



## Muesli (Oct 11, 2009)

Wooh! British cubers for the win!


----------



## roundy (Oct 11, 2009)

how 3x3 BF?


----------



## chrisness (Oct 11, 2009)

* Scottish cubers for the win...


----------



## Escher (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations to Breandan, he totally, totally deserved something like this. Maybe it was because he FINALLY got the PLL skip he was waiting for?


----------



## cubestack (Oct 11, 2009)

I hope he got a great single time as well, he deserves it. Desperate for his times


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 11, 2009)

chrisness said:


> * Scottish cubers for the win...



Only from a scot lol.

Congratulations Breandan


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 11, 2009)

He's gonna get interviewed on the BBC, just wait


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 11, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Agreed. No UK cubers in top 29 though. Charlie is quite rapid at this is she not??


----------



## Muesli (Oct 11, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



I'm not sure. I can do it pretty quick though, I got a 35 second average today. I'm not sure how competition nerves would affect that time though.


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 11, 2009)

amazing final, I'm amazed with the 16.9 OH, it's like my PB 

and congratulations Breandan, you deserves it.


----------



## ferpsg (Oct 11, 2009)

go breandan!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarsN (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations Breandan, I feel happy that you won 

I can't wait to see all the results...


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 11, 2009)

hello, this is actually charlie: lars has a funny keyboard.

i did not do 360 because mine broke and there was no other one that felt the same/ pissed with pyraminx results. my puzzle go lost twice and i kept being given the wrong puzzle so i was stressed and failed despite sub 6 average all day.... 

we love breandan. adam says hi. 

love from germany xxxxxxxxxxx beer now


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 11, 2009)

Results are up.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2009


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 11, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Results are up.
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2009



They don't appear for me.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 11, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Results are up.
> ...



Refresh the page.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeaaaah! Go Vallance! Hope to see you at UK nats you beast of a cuber you.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 11, 2009)

Does any one know of any media coverage yet?


----------



## Lofty (Oct 11, 2009)

oh good night! 16.90!! That is insane. absolutely insane. 
Congrats to Yumu! 
I must see a video of this!


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 11, 2009)

What happened to Dan Cohen in the 4x4x4 finals?


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a long weekend, and therefore will be enjoying all of the videos that start pouring in later today, tomorrow, and tuesday.


----------



## blah (Oct 11, 2009)

Damn. There goes my shot at FMC and 4x4x4 BLD AsR. I absolutely HATE not being able to go to competitions  This is really frustrating


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2009)

blah said:


> Damn. There goes my shot at FMC and 4x4x4 BLD AsR. I absolutely HATE not being able to go to competitions  This is really frustrating



I doubt the 4x4x4 BLD AsR is really out of sight for you - if you started practicing again you'd probably be getting close to that pretty soon.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 11, 2009)

Well done Breandan, you really deserve it 'cos you're awesome! Go Team UK !!!


----------



## Faz (Oct 11, 2009)

BREANDAAAAAAN!!!

And Syu won 4x4 

Also CONGRATS SIMON WESTLUND, 2ND IN MEGAMINX!!


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 11, 2009)

CRAZY megaminx competition there was!


----------



## Weston (Oct 11, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> CRAZY megaminx competition there was!



Crazy everything competition there was!


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 11, 2009)

I am devastated about my 3x3 

a pop and a cross mistake destroyed my chance for sub12 avg in the first round and I was too nervous in the semi finals...

but I couldn't feel any happier for Breandan. he was just in time 
maybe sleeping on the floor of my room helps


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 11, 2009)

chrisness said:


> * Scottish cubers for the win...



+1 

Congrats Brendan, that's awsome!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 12, 2009)

I have little more time than to say that this weekend was awesome.

There are many more to come, but one of my favorites:

Did you know...
...that the only recognition I got for setting the German NR avg at Worlds IN GERMANY was a free dessert that a McDonald's cashier gave me (it wasn't even announced, like when Jan broke my 5x5 NR)?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 12, 2009)

1. Just would like to say Congrats to everybody that competed and won. Especially Breandan. That's amazing and you deserved it 

2. Some surprising results and really can't wait to see some videos/stories about it 

3. @X: I told ya so


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 12, 2009)

blah said:


> Damn. There goes my shot at FMC and 4x4x4 BLD AsR. I absolutely HATE not being able to go to competitions  This is really frustrating



I'm actually not too worried. If I get 4 or 5 chances, I'm sure I can beat it. Although 29 is significantly harder than 37. Blah, if I have time to host a competition some time in the far future, I will be sure to have at least 2 attempts at FMC.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 12, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Damn. There goes my shot at FMC and 4x4x4 BLD AsR. I absolutely HATE not being able to go to competitions  This is really frustrating
> ...



I'll probably get close if I don't DNF...


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 12, 2009)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



VA08=Bad memories...

What was Oliver's solution?


----------



## MistArts (Oct 12, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



I would like to know too. 

By the way, you should host an all FM competition.


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just found about 100 videos off the Chinese cubing forum  but none of them seems to be of the WR solves..


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 12, 2009)

Neo63 said:


> Just found about 100 videos off the Chinese cubing forum  but none of them seems to be of the WR solves..



PLEASE SHARE MISTER!


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 12, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Just found about 100 videos off the Chinese cubing forum  but none of them seems to be of the WR solves..
> ...



http://u.youku.com/user_video/id_UNjI4NDc1MjQ=_order_1_type_1_page_1.html
It's in Chinese though so you won't know what each video is about. I'm still looking through to find the WR videos


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 12, 2009)

Neo63 said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...



THanks!

I see dan, and harris on that link!
I have been waiting for these videos to appear!


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 12, 2009)

Piti's 8.84 looks non-lucky.


----------



## blah (Oct 12, 2009)

We call him Peter Pan.


----------



## Henrik (Oct 12, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> HaraldS said:
> 
> 
> > don´t call henrik a random danish guy -.- hes really friendly
> ...



Well thankyou for calling me random. Heh

and it was 4.05 sec 

I hope I'm not random anymore 

Some persons in Europe know me now more should.


----------

